# New Micro Reel



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Bit the bullet and called AJ Colman. *Chris was great to work with.

Got the Micro Reel, 100' with counter. *Also got the skids for a black and white Mini as per Tool Junkies thoughts.
**
My local Ridgid dealer is Total Tool in St Paul. *They really suck. *Can I say suck on this forum?

Reason I ordered it today is because I couldn't do an inspection yesterday as the main clean-out was buried in a wall.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!!
Off topic, thanks Ben for your help.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Congratulations, I have the same one as my only camera. I use it about once every 3 months and like it. I'm mostly residential and light commercial.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW ..WOW

I really like this new camera. Used it less than three hours out of the box.
WOW


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I want one so bad!
Still recovering from my van be stolen.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Used it again last night.

WOW DO I LIKE IT


----------

